# [solved] M2NPV - Gafiktreiber NVIDIA und CHIPSatz nForce .

## artbody

Nach ewigem (ca 1 Monat) rumgesuche ...

denke ich daß

(Mauszeiger weg bei Userlogout (gnome - gdm) und Sound crash bei Betätigung von Volume +-.. )

diese Bugs durch folgende Problematik erzeugt wird.

Gafiktreiber NVIDIA und CHIPSatz nForce .

also  nicht wie zunächst angenommen beim gdm udev... liegt.

ein emerge nvidia-drivers von gentoo ... tut nicht.

Auf der Seite www.asus.com habe ich dann erst mal den treiber für den Chipsatz und

NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1[1].0-0311-pkg1.run

GPU 

NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8174-pkg2.run

runtergeladen.

Allerdings mit dem Erfolg  

No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; this means   

  that the installer will need to compile a new kernel interface. 

 ERROR: The NVIDIA kernel module was not created.

ERROR: Installation of the network driver has failed.  Please see the file   

         '/var/log/nvidia-nforce-installer.log' for details.  You may find     

         suggestions on  fixing installation problems in the README available  

         on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.    

Also ab nach nvidia supland

dort findet man andere Versionsnummern...

tun aber genau so wenig.

LÖSUNG:

```

#!/bin/sh

emerge nvidia-drivers

echo "trage ich hier dann mal zusammen."

```

xorg.conf wie hier beschrieben

```
Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   # Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   #Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   

        VendorName "nVidia Corp."

        BoardName "NVIDIA GeForce 6 Series"

    #

    # Driver "nv"

    Driver     "nvidia"

    VideoRam   65536

   

Option "DPMS"

EndSection
```

```
# eselect opengl set nvidia
```

in die /etc/modules.d/alsa

```
options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack
```

Das Booten des Kernels linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r*-r8 ging nur mit der Option noapic

Das Problem scheint NVidia bedingt zu sein

Genauer steht es hier beschrieben:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=115545986619977&w=2

In /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/kernel/io_apic.c ..

folgende Zeilen auskommentieren

```

/*

               if (nvidia_hpet_detected == 0) {

                  acpi_skip_timer_override = 1;

                  printk(KERN_INFO "Nvidia board "

                      "detected. Ignoring ACPI "

                      "timer override.\n");

               }

               */

```

damit bootet der Kernel ohne die Bootparameter Option "noapic" und läuft seitdem auch stabil

Anmerkung 

Wer seiner North- (ca 50-70°C) und Southbridge (Finger fast verrannt) was Gutes tun will der erstehe im Elektronikladen 

2 IC MiniKühlkörper 30mm x 10mm x 10mm für die North- und einen weiteren ca 20mm x 20mm x höhe 15 mm für die Southbridge

sowie 3 selbstklebende Wärmeleitpads .

Mit den Pads kan man die 2 IC-Kühlkörper recht einfach an den bereits vorhandenen Kühlkörper der Northbridge seitlich ankleben

und den 20 x 20 auf die Southbridge

North nun bei mir ~40°C

South < 50°C

#----------------------------------Ende Lösung-------------------------------------------------------

So nun suche ich nach der Lösung dieses Problems

eventuell als shellscript

```

nforce-installer log file '/var/log/nvidia-nforce-installer.log'

creation time: Thu Sep 28 15:31:52 2006

option status:

  license pre-accepted      : false

  expert                    : false

  uninstall                 : false

  driver info               : false

  no precompiled interface  : false

  no ncurses color          : false

  no questions              : false

  silent                    : false

  Installer install prefix  : /usr

  kernel source path        : (not specified)

  net kernel install path   : (not specified)

  audio kernel install path : (not specified)

  proc mount point          : /proc

  ui                        : (not specified)

  tmpdir                    : /tmp

Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface

-> Found package NVIDIA audio driver for Linux-x86_64

-> Found package NVIDIA network driver for Linux-x86_64

-> Please select packages for installation:

   Selections:

   NVIDIA audio driver for Linux-x86_64 (1.0-8)

   NVIDIA network driver for Linux-x86_64 (1.0-13)

-> Starting install of NVIDIA audio driver for Linux-x86_64

-> Checking for loaded module nvsound

-> Checking for loaded module nvaudio

-> License accepted.

-> Skipping check for conflicting rpms.

-> /proc/version is Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 (root@localhost)

   (gcc-Version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 SMP Mon Sep 25 21:40:34 CEST 2006

-> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; this means

   that the installer will need to compile a new kernel interface.

-> Kernel source path: '/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/source'

-> Kernel output path: '/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/build'

-> Performing cc_version_check with CC="cc".

-> running command /bin/grep "^PATCHLEVEL ="

   /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/source/Makefile | /bin/cut -d " " -f 3

-> Kernel module filename is nvsound.ko

   Cleaning kernel module build directory.

   executing: 'cd ./nvsound/main; make clean'...

   rm -f *.ko *mod.* *.cmd nv*.o *~ core

-> Building kernel module:

   executing: 'cd ./nvsound/main; make module SYSSRC=/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo

   -r8/source SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/build'...

   make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/build \

   KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 \

   KBUILD_EXTMOD="/tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/ma

   in" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/Makefile modules

   mkdir -p /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main/.tm

   p_versions

   rm -f /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main/.tmp_v

   ersions/*

   make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/tmp/self

   gz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main

   /.nvalinux.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/in

   clude -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/in

   clude -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86

   _64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigra

   phs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -fomit-frame-pointer -march=k8 -m64

   -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -ff

   unction-sections -fno-reorder-blocks -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unw

   ind-tables -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wdeclara

   tion-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_

   64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wform

   at -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wpointer-arith -Wno-multichar -Werror -O

   -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DMODULE -D"KBUI

   LD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nvalinux)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KB

   UILD_STR(nvsound)" -c -o /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/

   nvsound/main/.tmp_nvalinux.o /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-p

   kg1/nvsound/main/nvalinux.c

   In file included from include/linux/list.h:7,

                    from include/linux/wait.h:23,

                    from include/asm/semaphore.h:42,

                    from include/linux/sched.h:20,

                    from include/linux/module.h:10,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvalinux.c:19:

   include/linux/prefetch.h: In Funktion »prefetch_range«:

   include/linux/prefetch.h:62: Warnung: Zeiger auf Typen »void *« in Arithmeti

   k verwendet

   In file included from include/asm/elf.h:11,

                    from include/linux/elf.h:6,

                    from include/linux/module.h:17,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvalinux.c:19:

   include/asm/compat.h: In Funktion »compat_alloc_user_space«:

   include/asm/compat.h:202: Warnung: Zeiger auf Typen »void *« in Arithmetik v

   erwendet

   In file included from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvalinux.c:25:

   include/asm/io.h: In Funktion »check_signature«:

   include/asm/io.h:276: Warnung: Argument falschen Typs für Inkrementierung

   In file included from include/asm/pci.h:93,

                    from include/linux/pci.h:685,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvalinux.c:29:

   include/asm-generic/pci-dma-compat.h: In Funktion »pci_map_page«:

   include/asm-generic/pci-dma-compat.h:49: Warnung: Zeiger auf Typen »void *« 

   in Arithmetik verwendet

   /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main/nvalinux.c: 

   In Funktion »AosMemoryPhysicalAddressListGet«:

   /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main/nvalinux.c:7

   10: Warnung: Variable »phys_addr« wird nicht verwendet

   /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main/nvalinux.c: 

   Auf höchster Ebene:

   /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main/nvavm.h:208:

   Warnung: »nv_flush_caches« definiert, aber nicht verwendet

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main

   /.nvmixer.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/inc

   lude -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/inc

   lude -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_

   64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigrap

   hs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -

   fomit-frame-pointer -march=k8 -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -ffun

   ction-sections -fno-reorder-blocks -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwin

   d-tables -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wdeclarati

   on-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64

   -1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat

   -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wpointer-arith -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -M

   D -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DMODULE -D"KBUILD

   _STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nvmixer)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUIL

   D_STR(nvsound)" -c -o /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/.tmp_nvmixer.o /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/

   nvsound/main/nvmixer.c

   In file included from include/linux/list.h:7,

                    from include/linux/wait.h:23,

                    from include/asm/semaphore.h:42,

                    from include/linux/sched.h:20,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvhw.h:29,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvmixer.c:14:

   include/linux/prefetch.h: In Funktion »prefetch_range«:

   include/linux/prefetch.h:62: Warnung: Zeiger auf Typen »void *« in Arithmeti

   k verwendet

   In file included from include/asm/elf.h:11,

                    from include/linux/elf.h:6,

                    from include/linux/module.h:17,

                    from include/linux/device.h:20,

                    from include/linux/pci.h:54,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvhw.h:35,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvmixer.c:14:

   include/asm/compat.h: In Funktion »compat_alloc_user_space«:

   include/asm/compat.h:202: Warnung: Zeiger auf Typen »void *« in Arithmetik v

   erwendet

   In file included from include/linux/dmapool.h:14,

                    from include/linux/pci.h:559,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvhw.h:35,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvmixer.c:14:

   include/asm/io.h: In Funktion »check_signature«:

   include/asm/io.h:276: Warnung: Argument falschen Typs für Inkrementierung

   In file included from include/asm/pci.h:93,

                    from include/linux/pci.h:685,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvhw.h:35,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvmixer.c:14:

   include/asm-generic/pci-dma-compat.h: In Funktion »pci_map_page«:

   include/asm-generic/pci-dma-compat.h:49: Warnung: Zeiger auf Typen »void *« 

   in Arithmetik verwendet

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main

   /.nvmain.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/incl

   ude -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8/incl

   ude -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_6

   4-1.0

   -0311-pkg1/nvsound/main -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fn

   o-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -fomit-frame-pointer -march=k8 -m64 -mno-r

   ed-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -ffunction-sections -fno-reorder-blocks -Wno-s

   ign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-m

   mx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/

   tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main -Wall -Wimpli

   cit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wpointe

   r-arith -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -DNV_CHANGE_

   PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_ST

   R(nvmain)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvsound)" -c -o /tmp/selfgz12552/NF

   ORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main/.tmp_nvmain.o /tmp/selfgz12552/

   NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main/nvmain.c

   In file included from include/linux/list.h:7,

                    from include/linux/wait.h:23,

                    from include/asm/semaphore.h:42,

                    from include/linux/sched.h:20,

                    from include/linux/module.h:10,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvmain.c:27:

   include/linux/prefetch.h: In Funktion »prefetch_range«:

   include/linux/prefetch.h:62: Warnung: Zeiger auf Typen »void *« in Arithmeti

   k verwendet

   In file included from include/asm/elf.h:11,

                    from include/linux/elf.h:6,

                    from include/linux/module.h:17,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvmain.c:27:

   include/asm/compat.h: In Funktion »compat_alloc_user_space«:

   include/asm/compat.h:202: Warnung: Zeiger auf Typen »void *« in Arithmetik v

   erwendet

   In file included from include/linux/dmapool.h:14,

                    from include/linux/pci.h:559,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvhw.h:35,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvmain.c:29:

   include/asm/io.h: In Funktion »check_signature«:

   include/asm/io.h:276: Warnung: Argument falschen Typs für Inkrementierung

   In file included from include/asm/pci.h:93,

                    from include/linux/pci.h:685,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvhw.h:35,

                    from /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main/nvmain.c:29:

   include/asm-generic/pci-dma-compat.h: In Funktion »pci_map_page«:

   include/asm-generic/pci-dma-compat.h:49: Warnung: Zeiger auf Typen »void *« 

   in Arithmetik verwendet

   /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main/nvmain.c: In

   Funktion »Nvaudio_mmap«:

   /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main/nvmain.c:991

   : Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »remap_page_range«

   /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main/nvmain.c: Au

   f höchster Ebene:

   /tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/main/nvmain.c:220

   5: Fehler: expected »)« before string constant

   make[4]: *** [/tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvsound/mai

   n/nvmain.o] Fehler 1

   make[3]: *** [_module_/tmp/selfgz12552/NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0311-pkg1/nvs

   ound/main] Fehler 2

   make[2]: *** [modules] Fehler 2

-> Error.

ERROR: The NVIDIA kernel module was not created.

```

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ein emerge nvidia-drivers von gentoo ... tut nicht.
> 
> 

 

Was genau "tut nicht"?

Gruß

Sebastian

----------

## artbody

Chipset

nForce 430 (southbridge)

NVIDIA audio driver

NVIDIA network driver

ist nicht im nvidia-drivers enthalten

Chipset 

NVidia GeForce 6150 GPU

NVIDIA Grafiktreiber

xorg.config

...Driver "nvidia" ...

endet in einem schwarzen Bildschirm

logfile:(kommt gleich - sprich werde es nochmal (xxten mal) testen)

----------

## firefly

öhm die nvidia-drivers sind nur für die graka:

für den sound nimm den snd-intel8x0 treiber

und für netzwerk den forcedeth treiber

----------

## franzf

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Chipset
> 
> nForce 430 (southbridge)
> 
> NVIDIA audio driver
> ...

 

nvidia-drivers hat damit auch nix zu tun. Das ist nur der proprietäre Grafik-Treiber!!

Das andere findest du alles wenn du deinen Kernel konfigurierst.

(cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig).

Am besten wirf mal hier ein lspci in die Runde, dann kann man dir auch sagen was du genau ankreuzen musst  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## artbody

Ja daß NV Audio und NV Netz nicht dabei ist hab ich gesehen

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev 

a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTra

nsport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address 

Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Con

troller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscella

neous Control

04:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Cont

roller (PHY/Link)
```

----------

## artbody

Ich verwende den genkernel

mit 

```
# Run 'make menuconfig' before compiling this kernel?

MENUCONFIG="yes"
```

mit

```
Processor type and features  ---> 

  Processor family (AMD-Opteron/Athlon64)

  [*]   AMD MCE features  

Device Drivers  ---> 

 Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

 <M>   nForce Ethernet support

...

alles wo halt nvida oder nforce ist
```

----------

## artbody

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> für den sound nimm den snd-intel8x0 treiber
> 
> und für netzwerk den forcedeth treiber

 

hab ich ja auch soweit

Netzwerk tut gottseidank

nur, daß

Sound bei Volume +- crashed den alsad oder esound , egal mit welchem Treiber/Daemon

die Ausgangsbelegung nicht mit der soll Belegung übereinstimmt 

Mic in - da kommt - Line Out 

Line Out hat nen hochfrequenten ca 15khz Piepston...

Leider hab ich kein M$ um zu testen ob da Hardwaredefekt vorliegt

Das Mauszeigerbild verschwindet nach einem usrlogout

kommt auch nicht wieder

egal ob /etc/init.d/xdm stop && /etc/init.d/xdm start

egal ob gdm,xdm oder was auch immer 

egal ob gnome, enlightenment, ..

Denn da hatte ich zuerst den Fehler vermutet

----------

## firefly

wie esa schein brauchst du nen anderen treiber:

und dann noch mit folgender optionen laden:

```
options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack
```

----------

## artbody

Frage: Wohin mit der Anweisung ?

Code:

```
options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack
```

----------

## firefly

z.b. in die /etc/modules.d/alsa  :Wink: 

und danach ein modules-update nicht vergessen  :Wink: 

dann sollte beim nächsten laden des snd-hda-intel modules modprobe die option beim laden mit verwenden

----------

## artbody

So ein ganz liebes und dickes Danke

das hat mir noch geholfen

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

das habe ich vergessen gehabt

```
# eselect opengl set nvidia
```

```
$ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

  :Laughing: 

auf jeden Fall ist schon mal das Problem mit der Maus erledigt.

 :Laughing: 

nvida hab ich jetzt mal in die make.conf useflag eingetragen und mach gerade einen update --newuse  :Laughing: 

----------

## artbody

Ok besten Dank nochmal an dich firefly

und von meiner Freundin auch ein virtuelles Bussi

Sound geht mit den Optionen auch

```
options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack
```

jetzt fliegt hier erst mal ne party

virtuelles dabeisein ist alles  :Laughing: 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## firefly

hättest du mit folgenden suchbegriffen im internet gesucht, hättest du die lösung auch gefunden  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Asus M2NPV-VM alsa

 

----------

## artbody

Noch ein Problem und gleich die Lösung

Booten des Kernels ging nur mit der Option noapic

Das Problem scheint NVidia bedingt zu sein

Genauer steht es hier beschrieben:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=115545986619977&w=2

In /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/kernel/io_apic.c ..

folgende Zeilen auskommentieren

```

/*

               if (nvidia_hpet_detected == 0) {

                  acpi_skip_timer_override = 1;

                  printk(KERN_INFO "Nvidia board "

                      "detected. Ignoring ACPI "

                      "timer override.\n");

               }

               */

```

damit bootet der Kernel ohne die Bootparameter Option "noapic" und läuft seitdem auch stabil

----------

## artbody

Ich habe so rein aus Interesse, während der Rechner mit emerge -e world beschäftigt war mal mit einem Digitalthermometer (min-max -50 - 75°C) an den Prozessorkühlkorper getastet.

Dabei fiel mir die Northbridge als weitere Wärmequelle auf. 68°C

Hmmm.

Naja wie jeder weis, sollte solche Elektronik möglichst kühl (20°C-40°C) betrieben werden

So machte ich mich auf die Suche nach weiteren zu warmen IC's

Die Southbridge konnte von mein Digitalthermometer nicht angezeigt werden..Hm 

Die Fingerthermometermethode fiel eindeutig mit "Zu heiß" aus.

Dem Supportteam von Asus ist dieses Problem unbekannt

Alternate Einkäufer haben jedoch 

alle die gleiche Meinung 

Wer seiner North- (ca 50-70°C) und Southbridge (Finger fast verbrannt) was Gutes tun will der erstehe im Elektronikladen

2 IC MiniKühlkörper 30mm x 10mm x 10mm für die North- und einen weiteren ca 20mm x 20mm x höhe 15 mm für die Southbridge

sowie 3 selbstklebende Wärmeleitpads .

Mit den Pads kan man die 2 IC-Kühlkörper recht einfach an den bereits vorhandenen Kühlkörper der Northbridge seitlich ankleben

und den 20 x 20 auf die Southbridge

North nun bei mir ~40°C

South < 50°C

----------

